# Louis Tomlinson and Liam Payne rent a couple of Boris bikes and go for a ride in London 22.08.2012 x 23 MQ



## Q (23 Aug. 2012)

> The boys waved to some girls sitting nearby as they rode past them, enjoying their day off from their busy schedule.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2012)

sehr sportlich unterwegs


----------



## DanyAgron (1 Okt. 2012)

tolle bilder, danke!


----------



## prézli (2 Okt. 2012)

Thank you


----------

